# Standard Breeder in NJ/PA



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I haven't used this breeder but recommend you reach out to Linda Hamilton/Scheherazade Poodles. She breeds lovely white standards and is the president of the Poodle Obedience Training Club of Greater New York. I now her a little bit and have seen several of her dogs at obedience events.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

How about Apiele poodles (Pat Sendin) in Dover, Delaware? Is that close enough? She is on Facebook.


----------



## staci1114 (Nov 11, 2020)

lily cd re said:


> I haven't used this breeder but recommend you reach out to Linda Hamilton/Scheherazade Poodles. She breeds lovely white standards and is the president of the Poodle Obedience Training Club of Greater New York. I now her a little bit and have seen several of her dogs at obedience events.


Thank you! I’ve emailed her.


----------



## staci1114 (Nov 11, 2020)

Johanna said:


> How about Apiele poodles (Pat Sendin) in Dover, Delaware? Is that close enough? She is on Facebook.


That is def close to us. Will look her up. Thank you!


----------



## a2girl (Oct 4, 2020)

Firebrook Poodles in NJ was recommended to me. She breeds both standard and miniatures.


----------

